# Where can I learn more about confirmation?



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

I have a working line male GSD. Both parents are V rated in confirmation. Since they live in Germany, I know it must be SV not AKC. How would I go about learning how to get my 14 month old into confirmation? I know nothing about this aspect of dog sports.
Thank you,
Paul


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Try a catholic church. 

Sorry, couldn't resist! Are there any training organizations or clubs near you that offer conformation classes? The place I go to does. You could also try contacting local breeders and asking them if they know of anywhere offering confo classes.


----------



## PaulH (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for absolutely no help.
Paul


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Paul,
Where are you located?
You could look on the WDA website...it explains a little about the SV Style Conformation venue, and it has a list of clubs in specific regions.
Read the offered info....and then contact a club in your area.
Explain to them, that you are interested in the Conformation venue, and seek their help in finding the appropriate guidance.
JMO


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

PaulH said:


> Thanks for absolutely no help.
> Paul


What, did you decide to not read my entire post or something?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Lin....are you making people want to poke you with sticks...again???LOL


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

When did I make people want to poke me with sticks?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It's a joke.....like the Catholic Church comment.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I knew it was a joke, but I thought you were referring to some specific thread as part of the joke. :crazy:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Naw.....you make me laugh with a lot of your "comments"....I love humor!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

robinhuerta said:


> Naw.....you make me laugh with a lot of your "comments"....I love humor!


I aim to please!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Lin said:


> When did I make people want to poke me with sticks?


 
You mean like this?oke:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

HAHAHAHA! exactly!......poke...poke...poke.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll say that as a product of a Catholic Elementary education, I thought it was quite funny.
Thanks Lin, for the chuckle and I, at no time, did I want to poke you with a stick.


----------

